# Today's quandary: clothing needed yearly



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Hola. I am packing my things slowly and deliberately as I am not on a timeline dictated by work or finances. I am now going through my closets. I'm sorting into groups season wise and am not sure if I need to Goodwill my winter clothing or eventually bring them down.

I live in Houston so our winters are mild but I own nice boots, jackets, and sweaters. They are all high quality basic pieces that I will never be able to replace. Are there any occasions where any of these items would be needed for going out on a cool night. I am looking around San Miguel and other central located spots where I see the evening can be in the mid 50's. Of course I am parting with my wool full length coats and mittens. But what about dress jackets and quarter boots? And are there fun high elevation places I would want to visit where I would need winter gear. Google hasn't shown me much other than Madera. 

I also have read that I may need to leave behind some of my wardrobe because it isn't conservative enough. Short skirts? Shorts? And then there is the question of cleavage. Where does the culture stand on how much is too much. 

I know tourist go down and run around all but bare as I have only been in tourist areas of Mexico. I'm wanting to get my day to day life clothing in order. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Okiegirl said:


> Hola. I am packing my things slowly and deliberately as I am not on a timeline dictated by work or finances. I am now going through my closets. I'm sorting into groups season wise and am not sure if I need to Goodwill my winter clothing or eventually bring them down.
> 
> I live in Houston so our winters are mild but I own nice boots, jackets, and sweaters. They are all high quality basic pieces that I will never be able to replace. Are there any occasions where any of these items would be needed for going out on a cool night. I am looking around San Miguel and other central located spots where I see the evening can be in the mid 50's. Of course I am parting with my wool full length coats and mittens. But what about dress jackets and quarter boots? And are there fun high elevation places I would want to visit where I would need winter gear. Google hasn't shown me much other than Madera.
> 
> ...


San Miguel is high and can be quite cool in the January, like 40 F. As far as revealing clothing, you won't find Mexican women in bikinis like foreigners in some tourist spots. But Mexican women generally wear tight revealing clothing, tight pants and spandex tops. It seems to be the style for all but a few conservative older women. This is in the cities of course. In rural areas, women, particularly older women dress more conservatively. Also in rural areas there are frequently a lot of indigenous women who still keep the traditional styles, usually long colorful skirts.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't handle the cold very well, but I can tell you that when I lived in San Miguel I was freezing at night, and don't believe the reports that say it is in the mid-50's. It has actually gone down to freezing there on occasion. I was wearing a big sweater with a leather jacket over, a scarf, boots, and gloves! It has been going down to the mid-50's this winter in PV area (albeit this is an unusually cold winter here) and we are on the coast, the higher elevations get much colder.
Don't worry about being conservative enough in your dress- Mexican women often wear very short skirts, show major cleavage, etc. Shorts are fine. Although nudity is not acceptable, and in smaller villages women can be quite modest in their dress. Local women where I live will go swimming in a tee shirt and shorts, but the city girls on vacation can be seen in something as skimpy as a thong bikini, altho I don't recommend this.
I had friends who used to live in Mexico and loved to road trip around the country. They always traveled with a portable heater in the winter, as so many of the places they went were so cold.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Two thoughts: I lived in SE Asia for 18 months, and my body acclimated to the climate to the point where I was COLD when the temp dipped below 70 in the Winter. My brother who moved to Hawaii experienced the same thing. I don't know the climate in Houston, but if San Miguel will be overall less cold than Houston, the same may happen to you. Second, it sounds like some of your clothes are on the expensive side. I have read several posts that suggest that gringos who wear expensive clothes (and jewelry) are more likely to be a target for criminal activity, not only on the street, but that thieves watch and learn where you live, deducing that there are expensive electronics like cameras and TVs to be had inside. I'm not trying to make you afraid, it's just something to think about. If you want to blend in and not stand out too much, you may wish to appraise your wardrobe with an eye to how wealthy it makes you look.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I live in the Lake Chapala Area where the elevation is lower than San Miguel de Allende. Before moving here, I lived for three years in San Miguel de Allende, where it got cold enough that heavy pants or jeans with boots and turtlenecked tops with heavy jackets were needed in some months. Mittens sometimes, too. Heavy winter coats...not much. Many women like "ruanas" which are similar to stoles and very adaptable to changes in temperature. In the summer, SMA had some serious heat. Basically, a mountain climate.

As far as exposure goes....it has everything to do with one's age and body condition. The worst sights on the streets around here are women over 50 with extra pounds here and there wearing tight sleeveless scoop-cut T-tops and shorts and other gear suitable for a healthy teenager at a pool party. Perhaps a full length mirror should be consulted before heading out the door. 

After moving to Mexico, I discovered some great Mexican brands such as Maria of Guadalajara and Dunes: cottons that look good on just about everybody and are easy care. I found myself replacing the NOB clothes I brought down with these.

The advice about looking rich with expensive jewelry was good. There is so much really lovely hand crafted costume jewelry to wear that I just keep the good stuff locked away except on very special occasions, and then I avoid having it seen on the street.

Happy packing and welcome!:car:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The clothes you will need depend on where you will live and you will need some for visits back to the States so do not give away too much until you know where you will be living. In Mexico the attire is as varied as there are climates. City and rural attire are very different as well. Depending of your friends you may run around a formal crowd or very informal so only you can decide on what to keep and it is probably too soon to do anything since you do not know where you will be living. Mexican attire can go from minimal to very covered depending on class and environment. You even have nude beach like Zipolite in Oaxaca and you will see people swimming with all their clothes on..


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

"You even have nude beach like Zipolite in Oaxaca and you will see people swimming with all their clothes on.. "

*ON???*


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

you see nude people and also people swimming with all their clothes on. You can see both...


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> you see nude people and also people swimming with all their clothes on. You can see both...


Just checking, since back in CA, people in clothes tended to avoid nude beaches, and vice versa.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Something I now do before traveling to a new place is to check on-line for live web cams, and also for recent you-tube and other videos made in the city/town that I will be visiting. This has provided me with the best clothing information, by far. It's a way to "visit" and see for yourself what people are wearing. 

For example, San Miguel de Allende has a live web cam right on the central plaza. You can watch people come and go for as long as you want. 

When watching videos, you often have to ignore the main focus of the presentation and look for activity off to the sides--people passing by, entering or leaving a restaurant, listening to music, crossing a street, hanging out in a park, and so on. 

Doing this won't tell you everything, but it's a fun start!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

While discussing weather and clothes, we should keep in mind that central heating is almost unheard of in Mexico, even in places like Mexico City where it can get quite chilly in winter at night and even in the summer during the rainy season. That's why I have a small portable space heater in my apartment for those times when even wearing several layers of clothing isn't enough to keep me warm.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Central heating? I've nearly forgotten how that works: seems like they was a little boxy thing on the wall and you'd set it to a temperature high enough that you didn't need to wear a sweater indoors.

Now, in this very old house, there is a huge fireplace in the middle of the living/dining room. Fortunately, whoever built it knew what he was doing and it doesn't smoke but puts out lots of heat. No damper of course. Then, a tiny space heater in the lav for baths.
We wear a lot of sweaters in this place; sometimes long johns and those furry lined Ugg boots.
What's Central Heat??


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> . . .
> 
> Now, in this very old house, there is a huge fireplace in the middle of the living/dining room. Fortunately, whoever built it knew what he was doing and it doesn't smoke but puts out lots of heat. No damper of course. Then, a tiny space heater in the lav for baths.


You are so lucky to have a fireplace in your home, and one that works, not just for show!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There is just about nothing more pleasant than a wood fire on a chilly night......and yes, I am lucky!


----------



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't wear jewelry but I have been concerned about looking out of the element for safety reasons. I go almost everywhere here in the States with my two Standard Poodles. Many people consider them "show dogs" and therefore valuable and my heart would break if someone stole them. Would it be feasible to hire protection when I went out? Is it advisable to only go out during the day? I have long thick red hair and stick out like a sore thumb even here in the States. Do American's get robbed often?

It sounds like I just need to move my whole wardrobe. How are the dry cleaners in Mexico? 

I am leaving behind my heels that are over 4" because it seems like I will want to walk more than I do here. 

Thanks all for the advice!!!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Okiegirl said:


> I don't wear jewelry but I have been concerned about looking out of the element for safety reasons. I go almost everywhere here in the States with my two Standard Poodles. Many people consider them "show dogs" and therefore valuable and my heart would break if someone stole them. Would it be feasible to hire protection when I went out? Is it advisable to only go out during the day? I have long thick red hair and stick out like a sore thumb even here in the States. Do American's get robbed often?
> 
> It sounds like I just need to move my whole wardrobe. How are the dry cleaners in Mexico?
> 
> ...


I may be wrong on this, but I think "hiring protection" might make you more of a target, as you might be assumed to be a very wealthy heiress or someone who could bring a hefty ransom. There are many well off, well dressed Mexicans and expats who go about their daily business with minimal risk, especially in a place like San Miguel. In addition to not wearing expensive jewelry when out and about, I wouldn't carry large amounts of cash in a handbag which could be snatched. That goes for cities anywhere, not just Mexico.

I always consciously decide to project a confident and secure demeanour, because I believe if someone has a scared, nervous appearance they are more likely to attract unwanted attention. In our small town I feel quite safe going out in the evening and night, but in any new place I didn't know well, I'd be prudent about not getting home too late in the evening until I had a better sense of local security, and which areas might be sketchier. 

Don't worry too much about your red hair. Most expats appear obviously non-Mexican and will stand out in a crowd. Honestly, use common sense and be aware of your surroundings, but at the same time try to relax and open yourself to all the wonderful experiences Mexico has to offer!


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

In my travels of the Mediterranean while I was in the Marine Corps. people over there didn't wear all the flashy colors and clothes that we wear in the US. Me personally, I want to blend in with the local populace with the exception of my Harley-Davidson t-shirts for what it's worth.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've seen Mexican women teetering around on six inch heels while hanging ten over two inch front soles, negotiating the tilted broken sidewalks with frequent potholes, omnipresent tripping hazards, and big steps up and down from buses. I'm amazed I don't see more women on crutches than I do.

I guess my point is that Mexico doesn't seem as high-heel friendly as the US, but I'm a guy, what do I know?


----------

